# Any stories of shoulder dislocations in the wilderness?



## wvudoc (Feb 16, 2009)

As part of a medical research project at West Virginia University, we are conducting a survey of people that have experienced shoulder injuries during wilderness sports. It only takes a few minutes to fill out, and could potentially help us understand treatment options for shoulder injuries. If you have experienced a shoulder injury in this setting, please follow this link to the consent form and project description, and then to the survey. All responses are anonymous. Some of the questions may not apply to your particular injury, and it is okay to just leave those blank. The survey may not support some web browsers, and paper copies are available on request. Any questions regarding the project should be directed to Jack Ditty: jditty@hsc.wvu.edu
Thanks for the help.

Jack Ditty MD and Dugald Chisholm, MD
WVU Department of Emergency Medicine

http://www.hsc.wvu.edu/som/em/Research/surveys/wilderness.asp


----------

